# please please help me before they are culled



## fionalp (Jun 26, 2007)

MY neighbour and myself have had many problems with about 30 white doves and 20 pigeons that permantly live on my roof.

I have now had to stop feeding my garden birds as they are eating everything. I have spoken to the council and they have advised me to get them culled.

I obviously do not want that but we live in a resedential area and neighbours are being disturbed by these birds.

They would be easiy caught if anyone knows anyone that would take them. None have a ring on.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Fionalp.......first of all, we need to know where you are. We have members all over. Hopefully someone is close and can help.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Where in the UK are you?


----------



## fionalp (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello I live in the Uk.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Right now, none of our UK members are on-line but we can private message them to check this thread when they log in the next time. We need to know specifics, like the town.


----------



## fionalp (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello i am in the Northants area I would love for them to be caught and taken somewhere but I have been advised to get someone in to cull them as they are walking the neighbours up at 5.00 am and we all have a tiny garden.
Thanks


----------



## fionalp (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello I am in Kettering Thanks Fiona


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Can you wait a few days? We'll see what resources we can locate there for you. 

We'd hate for you to call in someone to cull these birds.


----------



## fionalp (Jun 26, 2007)

yes i will thank you for helping me but my neighbours are desperate to get rid of them. they land all the time in my tiny garden and make so much noise I think they are doves that have been released.

fiona


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Okay, I've private messaged 5 folks in the UK. There's another one I'll try but he doesn't log in often.

Please tell your neighbors (if they are getting upset with you) that you are trying to get a relocator in to take them rather than to do a cull. It's too bad your neighbors think they make too much noise. 

If any of them have leg bands (the birds, not the neighbors  ) you might be able to track them back to whoever released them.

Are these birds pretty new in the neighborhood or is it a long established flock?

Please keep in touch and thanks for coming here to ask for assistance first. I'm sure the birds would appreciate it if they knew.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Can't be of practical help, I'm afraid - nowhere near you, and certainly can't think of anywhere which would take that number of healthy birds.

If they have been feeding in your garden and that's what is attracting them, and you are not putting food out any more (or maybe just using mesh feeders, which pigeons would rarely tackle), then I would expect them to give up after a while and disperse. But, it does take them a little while to understand there's nothing to wait for.

When you say they permanently live on the roof, do they actually stay on your roof at night, too? Pigeons normally gather and hang out somewhere during the day (specially if there may be food) but disperse and roost at night elsewhere, as do those who gather on the roof opposite my apartment.

I don't believe the council can make you have them culled - after all, you do not own the birds - and if they are on your property,the council cannot take action themselves.

Frankly, I just cannot understand the culling attitude - the whole 'if it disturbs people, kill it' thing. If the council start making noises about 'disease', then they are talking out of their hats ... no-one is going to get anything from walking by house with a pigeon or 50 pigeons up on a roof.

I suppose it might just conceivably be possible to trap them, though not all in one go, by means of throwing very large nets over them at night - if any contractors have that ability - and then relocate them, but they'd have to be relocated some considerable distance.

John


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

fionalp said:


> yes i will thank you for helping me but my neighbours are desperate to get rid of them. they land all the time in my tiny garden and make so much noise *I think they are doves that have been released*.
> 
> fiona


Hi Fiona,

Quite possible! To see a large number of white pigeons together is not usual, unless they originated from someone - maybe originally a small number who then bred uncontrolled - or were used as 'ceremonial' releases. There are certainly companies and individuals who claim to do 'white dove releases' here who do *just* that - release birds, but not birds which they have bred and kept and trained to return home. I would be surprised if there was not such a a venture somewhere around Northampton.

John


----------



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

Hi Fiona,

Thanks for posting this. It is extraordinarily irresponsible of your council to suggest culling them; not only would doing so be unethical, it would be illegal under the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981.

Would you mind emailing a contact number for you so we can give you call urgently tomorrow and discuss what can be done? I promise you we'll do everything within our power to help - even if that's not quite the same as guaranteeing we can help! [email protected].

Finally, can I thank flitsnowzoom for emailing me privately about this; I log on infrequently, I'm ashamed to say, and would have missed this otherwise.

Niel


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

flitsnowzoom rocks.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Fiona,

Don't know if the place below can help? If not they may know of somewhere else you could relocate your birds?

Name: Safewings
Address: Isham
Phone: 01536 726113 
Species Cared For: All Birds

All the best at this difficult time.

Tania x


----------



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

> flitsnowzoom rocks.


So it would seem


----------



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for this Kittypaws, I had not come across this lot before. 

So many bird sanctuaries treat pigeons as "second class birds" and don't take them, or at least don't go out of their way for them in the same way as other species, but judging from their website, this lot look great  

Even if they can't help with this particular case it's great to have found out about them.

Maybe this deserves a different thread of its own, but could UK-based supporters post details of pigeon-rehabbers they know of and can personally recommend...? 

They seem to be so few and far between that often sick or injured pigeons have to be couriered hundreds of miles, at great expense, but I guess there could well be places that we just don't know about - I recently found one in Edinburgh for example.

Just a thought ....

Niel


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Fionalp, Ive got a flock opf pigeons on my roof. They come during the day but roost elswhere at night.

They come because I feed them, and as the years have passed by the numbers have increased. I am now having to reduce the feeding so the flock does not cause a problem.

The pigeons are on your roof because there has been a big food supply which has attracted them. Pigeons control their own numbers,according to the amount of food available,and will breed accordingly.

I am wondering how long the pigeons have been on your roof? When did they arrive?

It is best not to put out any food whatsoever now so you cannot be blamed for the 'pigeon problem'.
Please do not do anything to harm the pigeons or call pest control.If you are in a council owned property, the council can get a license to cull. If you own your own home then they would need permission to come on to your property. Please refuse to allow a cull on your property.

If the pigeons come down in your garden, frighten them away by banging bin lids or making other noise so they know they are not welcome. 

This is a sad situation and I dont know what can be done.
If the pigeons are caught and taken away, surely they will fly back to the roof? Can feral pigeons be relocated?
Can someone give their opinion on this? I am wondering about Homing pigeons can they be relocated too? 

Please keep posting as someone might come up with a solution. What a pity you cannot relocate your neighbours.
I do not know what can be done but would be willing to help anyone who thinks of a solution or plan to help the piggies.

I am hoping that the piggies only visit your property duriing the day because that will make it very difficult for the man with the gun to cull. Culling is done at night or very early in the morning and I do not know any Council who has culled Pigeons in a residential street, so do not be frightened. The council would have to inform you of any action they intend to take. So please keep us all informed because people will try their very best to help you and the piggies. 

In the meantime do not feed the pigeons or put out any food whatsoever. Do not feel forced by your neighbours to take any action with regard to pest control. As Niel said it is illegal to kill a wild bird. Do not be the one to take responsibilty for hurting/culling the pigeons. You have made the decision already that you do not want them to be harmed in any way by informing us all of this sad situation. I am very grateful for that and thank you for your concern and for caring.

I wish I knew what to do. Please keep us informed and hopefully someone might work out a plan of action. I would help if someone knows what to do?

For the moment try to keep calm and do not do anything.

My best wishes. Jayne.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

We definatly could not take on all the birds but maybe we could take on a few and we have had a few calls from people wanting to buy birds we could get them to take a few also but I do not know were Kettering is? Is it in the north east? Also what is culling?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Becca,

Culling is killing. In this case it would be either shooting or trapping and killing.

I think that it might be easier to relocate a few at a time. If they are white doves that have been released for weddings or funerals then they probably don't have the homing instinct of pigeons.

Cynthia


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Would they be able to survive in wild? Someone could take them and release them as a flok together if they could but away from where they are so they'll not be able to bother the neighbours anymore.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Just found out where you are i'm afraid it's far to far away from us it'll take 5-6 hours in the car and I expect we would have to make alot of journeys to get even half the birds to bring back or take to other people. This website may help. This is where we advertised wanting to buy doves. There is quite alot of people who are willing to travel to get them if you can catch them you could even sell some on but otherwise just say they are free if you can catch them which shouldn't be too hard if you put their feed in a cage. 
There is someone in Leicestershire.

Looking for 2 pairs of white fantail doves, within 30 mile radius if poss.


Contact Wayne Laing 
Tel 07748 901667 
City Coalville 
County Leicestershire 

Another person in the westmidlands lokking for doves.
Wanted white garden doves £4 each,.


Contact mallana 
Tel 01562 701029 
City nr Stourbribge 
County west midlands 

I haven't checked out how far tese are from you but they might pay for the birds to be picked up and dropped off.-

wanted i have just lost my female companion to a rat, and i need to love someone, are you have a female who has lost her mate and who would like to move avairy to be with me. i am living in an avairy with about 12 garden doves but i need one of my own kind. thank you for listening hope to hear from someone soon. i live near hunstanton, norfolk


Contact ruth carroll 
Tel 01485 579010 
City kings lynn 
County norfolk 
New empty dovecote seeks one pair as tenants. Notts


Contact Caroline 
Tel 01636636298 
City Newark 
County Notts 


I am looking to purchase 1 or 2 young pairs of white fantail doves. Will collect subject to distance from Suffolk. Email [email protected] or mobile 07932 075212


Contact Ken Chapman 
Tel 01284 735939 
City Bury St. Edmunds 
County Suffolk 

Wanted, 2 pairs of doves for breeding. Will travel a reasonable distance.


Contact Nic 
City Market Drayton 
County Shropshire 

i am after 2 pair if doves,i live in the mansfield area,so if you are a local breeder please contact me.


Contact jay 
Tel 07970101067 
City mansfield 
County nottingham 

The website I got these from is http://www.pets-classifieds.co.uk/ps_Doves.php the ones tha have left contact deatails for are the only ones looking to buy birds. Hope this helps.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*To all the wonderful people that responded*

I just wanted to say thanks to all of you. Each of the folks I pm'ed or emailed responded with help and ideas. What a great board and wonderful group of people. I'll bet that several of these birds will be saved, if not all, because of your assistance.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Fiona, I got this reply from the THree Owls Sanctuary:

_For such a quantity of doves I would suggest Rainbow Valley Bird Rescue in Skipton, North Yorks. Tel 01535 633917. 

Best wishes

Nigel S Fowler
Trustee_

Can you telephone them and explain the situation to them? If they can take any then we can arrange transport somehow!

Cynthia


----------



## fionalp (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Tania,

Thanks for that I have spoken to him and he will relocate the doves if I can catch them.

Any Ideas

Fiona


----------



## fionalp (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi I will call them tomorrow but I do not know how to catch them they do land for food so would be easy to catch. Do you know if there are any cages I can use or borrow.

Thanks fiona


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

If you can't get any cages then alot of carboard boxes from a shop with air holes in would do. We have sent s few last minutes ones off in them they were ok. I caught one by putting seed in the box and closing the lid when they flew in to eat it. But stand quite close to the box, I know it sounds obvious but I stood too far away and they had got out before I got to it.


----------



## fionalp (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who has tried to help me it is so kind of you all and so lovely to know that so many people care.
The update is the neighbour who tried to release some who then flew back has brought me around a trap in which I will try and catch some each day.

The other neighbour who called in pest control has been given a quote to have them all caught in cages over a period of a few weeks and then they will be killed.

I would now like to find people who could come and collect the Doves and pigeons when I catch them beause if not I fear that the neighbour will call them in.

This flock has been around now for about a year and they live on the roof but fly somewhere at night the used to be timid and fly easily away but now they just look at you from above and hang of all the neighbours bird feeders

Please can someone help in anyway. I live in Kettering Northants.

Fiona


----------



## pigeon poop (May 21, 2007)

hey
If only i lived around where you are, i would apsolutly love to take them all. but alas i am an Aussie so that won't happen anytime soon. but i have an idea...why don't you just catch them and sell them? in Australia (i breed and sell doves) people go mad for doves, especially white ones. Don't kill them! Anything but that! My advice is to sell them or give them to someone that has enough space. that would be the best thing to do for the birds.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Fiona,

You mentioned that the pigeons hang around the bird feeders. If the pigeons were attracted by food in the foirst place then other pigeons will most replace them once the original lot are moved.

It is really important that you ask your neighbours to remove the food.

I am still working on finding a temporary holding place for the ones that you trap. Then I will be able to drive down and collect them.

As a matter of intesrest do you know which pest controller provided the quote and what he intended to do with the pigeons?

Cynthia


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Good point Cynthia.
I am also wondering whether the neighbours have actually called pest control, or they might be just saying so to frighten and upset Fiona into 'acting'. 
The problem is one cannot take the chance that they might be bluffing.
Cynthia, do you think some of the doves could be released in to my flock on top of the roof. At least there is a food source here as I feed twice a day without fail.
I wish I had a car as I want to help.
I will see if I can persuade my friend if he would help.
The way I see it, if the neighbours continue to leave out all these feeders, the problem will simply repeat itself.
As you said the food source needs to be removed and the neighbours educated. They are the problem not the piggies.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Jayne,

It is lovely of you to offer.

Amtrak will transport up to 20 pigeons at a time. I didn't check how much that would cost, but their price for 10 is £45.01 which is a good price as it costs £20 to transport one pigeon. THey also provide the transport boxes.

They will need paying up front, but I can make a direct bank transfer to Fiona.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Update*

Fiona has also been intouch with me by e-mail through our Pigeon Aid UK website.

This is the latest, and best, news:



> I have caught 5 doves this morning and taken them to Safewings bird sanctuary in Isham they said they are happy to take more.
> 
> At the moment I have only one pigeon on my roof so I will see what I can get today I have lots of food out now for them they generally come around five ish and lunch time...
> 
> I will stay in touch but at the moment Safewings say they will take all I have, I have not managed to catch anymore i think they saw there friends and thought hey ho !!


Tania, than you so much for that link!!!

Cynthia


...


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes, thanks for that Tania.

Cynthia, the information for transporting piggies could still be very useful. If necessary I will pay half towards any costs if any further problem develops and we need to use them.
Thanks so much Cynthia. I know you have alot of rescues to deal with at this moment in time and are very busy.
Jayne


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You all are just amazing and I can't begin to tell you how much I admire you for your dedication. Thank you.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Eight pigeons have been relocated so far.

Thanks for the offer Jayne. We have returned homers via Amtrak and it works well. What we need are plces to take ferals. And I would never send a woodie or a CD by courier.

Cynthia


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

UK P-T'ers are SUPERB!! 

Thanks for keeping me in the loop too  My 'puter was down for a couple of days and I was wondering.


----------



## fionalp (Jun 26, 2007)

*Please Please Read Update On Rescued Birds About To Be Killed*

Hello Fiona Here,

The new update is that I have rescued now 21 doves /pigeons to safewings in Isham they are a wonderful couple who dedicate their life to all birds. They run it from their garden and home. They are in desperate need of financial help as they are not a charity they just do this out of the love they have for all birds, but have taken in the birds so far and given them a aviary all de liced and food and water. They are so dedicated and treat every bird with dignity and respect.

We are now looking for homes for the birds as obviously they cannot be kept there for ever and if they are released to soon they will be back here and the neighbours I can guarantee will have them killed the quote to kill them was £ 100.00 and I am sure the cost so far to look after them is mounting.

Please can any one help me in any way, I still have about 10 birds at the most to catch 

fiona


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi fiona,

Thank you for all your efforts and finding the birds a temporary home.

Let's see what we can do to get some funds together thru our forum and UK members.

Perhaps the apt complex manager/owner should pay you for "ridding" them of the birds-since they no longer will need the pest contol services.

You are such a blessing and angel for those birds!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please provide us with name and address, Fiona.
You did a great job too. Without your kind heart and diligence in catching them, the outcome would have been tragic.
It's people like you that restore my faith in humanity.
Good save.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have spoken to Jaqui at Safewings, they don't accept donations but would accept it if we paid into a fund that would then be paid directly to the garage for car repairs.

She suggested that Fiona's Paypal account could be used for this.

Can we do that?

Cynthia


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes, I would be happy to contribute. However if the birds can only stay temporarily we also need a plan of action.

Where can we take these birds?
I could release some into my established flock, but if done too soon, they might just fly back to where they have comr from.

Jayne


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

canaryjayne said:


> Yes, I would be happy to contribute. However if the birds can only stay temporarily we also need a plan of action.
> 
> Where can we take these birds?
> I could release some into my established flock, but if done too soon, they might just fly back to where they have comr from.
> ...


Isn't it dubious if they'd find their way back? ... possible, but ferals' homing abilities are probably limited and unreliable compared to trained racers - otherwise why would homers ever need to be trained.

My concern would be, when releasing any ferals into a new area, that they may _try_ to find a way back, and just end up lost and exhausted.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The plan is to keep them in for at least three weeks at the new location before releasing them.

Cynthia


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

So if I took some I could release them after a while? Are they wild? Could they survive if I let them go?


----------



## fionalp (Jun 26, 2007)

*please help*

Hello Becca, Yes they are wild birds and after three weeks of being in captivity you could let them go, I have about another 10 to catch I have caught 3 this morning and they will be going to safewings shortly but they need to find homes for them soon as they have no room.

Fiona


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Hmm Woud they not stay on our roof then?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They might stay on your roof, at least during the day, because they wouldn't know where to find food.

Ideally they should go to a permanent home or be released into a flock that has good access to food and water.

Cynthia


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I think we'll just keep them in then and let them out with the rest when we let them go.


----------



## fionalp (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I have taken another 3 over this morning to Safewings and I have just caught another 1 who is waiting in a box incase I can get any more in total that is 24 I think there are another 7 or 8 needing catching but they are now very unsure of my garden.

The one that I took over earlier had a bent foot and a very poorly eye so Jaqui from safewings gave it the necessary eye treatment and something on its foot she said she thinks the claws will need to amputated as the poor bird cannot stand properly. Once again this will involve costs that they find difficult to pay for.But when I was there the love and care given to the birds was outstanding. I hope that we will be able to raise some funds for them they do have a website which lets you know about them a couple who love birds and are so so dedicated.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Fionalp, Please let us know how we can contribute donations to safewings. 
Best wishes Jayne


----------



## fionalp (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello, 

I have said to Safewings that I am happy to collect any donations and give them directly to them in a form of cash obviously there is a trust element here But I can guarantee to everyone that all donations will be given. People who wish to donate could also give safewings a call or email to say that they will be offering a donation so Safewings know it is coming they do have a website where their telephone number is on. 

I am overwhelmed by the kindness of everyone and to know that the cost to have these birds executed was only £100.00 from pest control !

I do not know what is best to do 

Fiona


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Fiona,

If anyone outside the UK wants to contribute then it is easier if they do it by Paypal, even though Paypal will deduct their charges off the donation. Can you let us have the e-mail address of your Paypal account? If you prefer I could have donations paid into my paypal account and send you a cheque.

UK members will need an address to send cheques to. I think that rather than expect you to give your address on line or to anyone who wants it we could send the donations to you c/o Safewings. But we will need your name to write the cheque out.

It is worrying that the pest controllers charge so little just to execute them, it makes it that much more difficult to persuade people to choose the humane method. The law actually states that lethal solutions can only be used if humane deterrents have been ineffective but this is obviously not what happens in practice. We (and the pigeons) were lucky that you were prepared to go so far to find a humane solution.

Cynthia


----------



## fionalp (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello I am very happy to give out my address and full name I will send all my details to Cynthia and hopefully she can communicate with you all.

Thank You to you all for being there in my time of need you cannot beleive how much a difference this has made to me I was getting so very upset about the situation and felt no one cared about these poor birds but me. Thank You once again x


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I got 8 of the birds today! Thanks so much, they are lovely birds all looking healthy and strong. Really dirty I think from being the the same box for such a long journey but i'm sure they'll soon clean them selves up!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well done Becca!!!!!

I still shudder to think what would have happened to these birds without you, Fiona and Safewings.


Cynthia


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Becca, thank you so much for giving these birds a new home and a new start.

You are a star!!!!

Jaynex


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have decided to update this thread because *SAFEWINGS* are in experiencing financial difficulties which might make them close down. They are appealing for support for veterinary fees from UK members.

I noticed that the thread ended with the relocation of 8 doves to Becca, but the story didn't end there. John_D transported !7 more to the Hillside Sanctuary in Norfolk and the one with one eye and the foot problem came here. One-Eye is still with us.

Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great rescue, everyone, and thank you for the update, Cynthia. It's very nice to know how this all turned out from so long ago. I hope Safewings can get the financial support needed for them to keep going.

Terry


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Cynthia, could you suggest/tell Safewings they really should open a PayPal account and have a link on their page "Donate By PayPal". I think they would find an increase in support with funds if they make it easy as possible for people to make a more or less instant donation, then having to find a check book or go to the bank/post office to get a money order to send, and then go and mail it. They would find a pickup, I would imagine, in oversea donations as well.

Karyn


----------

